# Mt. Carroll, IL: Tork, 1 yo Male in AC



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the same AC that the female with the broken hip is at. Mt. Carroll is in the northwest corner of IL. Adoption fee is $35.

Good looking boy......



















Tork is a little over a year. He is a very nice dog, needs a little training. He also comes with some baggage. He is good with other kids and most other dogs. .Tork is up-to-date with routine shots. 

Carroll County Animal Control
Mount Carroll, IL
815-244-9705

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14624722


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

